

Google Street View art - artist culls GSV for great images - cd34
http://aaronhobson.com/gsv1.html

======
storborg
These are beautiful. My first reaction was that these looked way too artsy to
be direct grabs from street view cameras, and I wanted links for proof.

Here is the un-doctored version of the Utsira, Norway shot:
<http://g.co/maps/th3bb>

